# Master Pastry Chefs



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

How would I get a list (if such thing exists) of European Master Pastry Chefs? In France it's called MOF (Meilleur Ouvrier de France).


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well all I have is a tiny lead....not much. But I recall reading in the back of one of my French cookbooks one of the authors listed them (although it's probably not totally current). They were proud to be awarded this honor and listed the other great chefs that were also MOF.

It was in one of these books: The roux bro., Michel Roux's finest desserts, Herme's book, Bellouets book or Thuries book.

I'll go look....


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You will probably find such a list by doing a search on www.google.fr and by typing "meilleur ouvrier" > pastry chefs in the search box.

Good luck!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What exactly are you looking for Culinarian? A list of past winner or something else?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I was looking to see a list with mybaking instructor's name on it. On his coat it says he's a master pastry chef. I also know he was born in Germany and did all of his education there. It isn't a big deal or anything. I was just looking around.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You might want to try a search on www.google/fr with his name, chef so and so > meilleur ouvrier


----------



## sixty6 (Oct 29, 2013)

MOFs are chefs who have French citizenship only, so unless your German chef prof has lived in France and gotten his citizenship there he wouldn't be able to compete. But if you find a comprehensive list you should post it, I have never been able to find one not even on the MOF website.


----------

